# Prize Winners!



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for everyone who attended our customer appreciation day Congratulations to our 11 draw winners





Columbia Semi-Automatic 8pc Promo with Case


Walter Araujo 





North Star Starter Box Set


Darrell Janssens





Wallboard Tapers Package - Stilts, Sanding Head & Pole, Mixer and Wall Mounted Mud Box


Scott Power





John Mansville - Golf Bag and Balls


Jonathan Chantire





John Mansville - Lunch Bag & Golf Balls


Bobby Moutzikoglou





Sanders Steel - $50 LCBO Gift Card


Justin Metalfe





Sanders Steel - $50 LCBO Gift Card


Nick Comping





Sanders Steel - $50 LCBO Gift Card


Sakhi Alekozui





Columbia 5.5" Flat Box


Dillon Huizinga





Columbia Tape Puller 


Paolo Del Duca





Level 5 - Loading Pump with Box Filler


Glenmore Nicholson


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I was pulling for ya Moore. 


http://youtu.be/tsws2uwPsSw


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wow! Still can't believe that. What an awesome company. They put on a great event and I was fortunate enough to win the North Star set. Can't say enough about the great service from Brad, Tanya and Suzie at CSR. 

And my helper informed me that he won the new Columbia 5,5 Flat box 

Thanks a million CSR


----------

